
California’s historic overhaul of cash bail is now on hold, pending referendum - howard941
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-bail-overhaul-referendum-20190116-story.html
======
DrScump
It was odd to use the Referendum mechanism for this; it merely undoes the
effects of SB10. A full-on Initiative Statute has the same signature burden
but allows the authors to rewrite the law as they like.

Maybe they feared the Secretary of State would fight any new statute language
in the courts indefinitely. A Referendum can't be fought that way.

